# 2WW - Positive or Negative? I'm in a tizzy!!!!



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi 

I'm going to ask something that probably loads of girls have  

I'm on 3rd IVF cycle and had two embies put back on 14th October so today is 13 dpt - due to test tomorrow with hpt ozzy have given me

i tested on day 10 (i know i know) which was negative and i tested today using a clearblue which showed a very very very feint positive ( so feint you have to hold to the light to see it) 
Then i did a first respone test (i'm addicted to the things) which again was a feint positive.

I'm testing early i know but is it possible these are misleading and its actually negative? 
could it still be the trigger injection given on 10th October?

Also dont you need more HCG for the hospital test, in which case that will probably show a negative?

Any advice really appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Kimmy

Well what can i say except naughty girl for testing early but..................... as you are due to test tomorrow and the two HPT have shown a feint positive it is more than likely that you are in fact pregnant, the test you have from the hospital will pick up smaller amounts of HCG in your system so should show a lovely line tomorrow, i do hope so, you wont have the trigger shot in your system now.

I will look out for your post tomorrow  

Lots of love

Mel

x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Morning Thanks for replying Mel

Well i'm no clearer today    I've dont the hospital test which again is very feint but clearer than yesterdays ones - i did the test at 7am i see it said negative so went back to bed, then i got up about 8:45 and double checked as you do and theres the line  

I'm waiting for hospital to call me back  but has anyone else had similar experiences ?

Thanks for taking time to read this anyway

Love
A very confused Kimmy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be a late implantation and that is why the line is faint. I think you have 2 options and both involve waiting: retest with urine in 3 days and the line should be darker as the hcg goes up or, blood test today and then again in 48 hours and you should be able to see a corralation in the levels rising.
Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ruth


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwww Kimmy

I hope the hospital ring you back sooner and at least offer a blood test.

Have you got any other HPT handy, the hospital ones are normaly quite good and when i done my first one i kept cheeking it and it was a definate negative (even when i went back to check it all day long   ) so at least if it is showing a feint line its not over yet hunny.

I hope you hear soon 

Mel

x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks girls

I shall let you know what Barts say when they call back 
If i ask for a blood test will they allow it if they dont usually do them?
Suppose i have to wait for them to answer that 

Thanks Again 
A very Bald Kim


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Kimmy

I have just seen this. I really hope you get an answer and it is the positive you deserve. 
Thinking of you.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Kim hun,
Hang on in there.  Im praying this is it for you.
You know where I am if you need me.
love Karen XXX


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi 

Thanks for your kind words

Spoken to Hospital and been told a line is a line so that means 
Dont quite believe it though   

The Nurse said a faint line doesnt mean bad news and has booked me in for a scan  

I'll carry on testing though to make sure those pee sticks get darker and if they dont then i have to go in for a blood test but basically been told to stop worrying   yeah right 

Thanks once again  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Kimmy!!

I was in exactly the same position - the positive line was so faint, I had to hold it in different lights etc and I thought It was my imagination!!! 

I know some people on here don't recommend these, but I was so confused, I got a Clearblue digital - It does spell it out pretty harshly, but at least I knew for sure without breaking my neck to try and look at the pee stick from the most abnormal positions!! 

Good luck hun  
Love
Marie


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi kimmy
i had the same thing ,very faint line , my clinic said dosent matter how faint the line is ur pregnant ,so congrats to u hun x
                clare30


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Kimmy!!

I knew it!!!  As soon as you came to the lunch at Chilis, it was meant to be!!!  

Congratulations honey - take the clinics advice, though easier said than done I know!! But a positive IS a positive!!!!

Take care of yourself - I knew it would be third time lucky!! I'm totally thrilled for you and Carl - you deserve this so much!

Lots and lots of love, Jen xx


----------



## dawn_simpson (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Kim

Really pleased for you.

Take care 

Dawn


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hiya Kimmy

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I am so pleased for you.

You were a great support for me during my 1st IVF when you were also cycling.

I am so pleased for you and Carl and wish you all the best for the future

Hugs and Kisses

Sara and Joseph
xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Kimmy

CONGRATULATIONS  I am really pleased for you. Take care and look after that precious cargo.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fab news.......Congrats Kimmy,
Have a happy and healthy pg 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi kimmy
was talking to you last night on the chat room, hope everything has worked out ok and that you have definatly got your bfp you really deserve iy. well done take care of yourself
Emma jayne xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Kimmy

Well that is absolutely fantastic news hun - i am over the moon for you both.

Lots and lots of love to you and Carl

Mel, Tony and Jessica


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

kimmy,
just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS you must be on    
hope that i have the same good news next year when i have my tx
great big hugs to you hun
well done
pet and shane
xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwww Thank you all for your replys (made me get a bit tearful )

Well i was supposed to test again tomorrow but the pee sticks have been calling me from the bathroom cupboard and i could no longer resist  

      

Line is defo getting stronger

Still expecting everything to go wrong but i suppose i can only wait until my scan now - nothing more i can do only try to relax  

Thank you all once again - dont know what i'd do without all you lovely ladies  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Kimmy 

Congratulations.

You must be over the moon.

Take care of yourself.

susie


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Kim and Carl,
You know how thrilled to bits Andy and I are for you two.  Try and relax a bit now, that line is going in the right directions.  Knew you wouldn't be able to wait until today to test again  
love and mega hugs
Karen, Andy and bump XXXXX


----------

